# Chavved up GTRs



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

It saddens me to say it, but although we are still talking about a minimum £30k plus car, with high insurance and running costs, an increasing number of cars are already joining the chav brigade, the same way that Scoobs and Evos did.

Question is, why??

Why does the GTR attract this kind of attention, and yet the Porsche 911 manages to escape such disasterous defacing?? You can buy a 997 for low twenties, yet the wealthy chavsters opt for the GTR to inflict their nastiness.

Just feels wrong...


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

What makes you think the R35's are so special to being "chaved up"?

It's happened way before with the R32, R33 and R34's.

And will happen way after the R35 too.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Caveman is right, sadly GTR's are attracting chavs at an increasing rate. Just like Skylines GTR's have done so in the past and GTS well that really has been chavved many times over.

It does not help with max power body kit companies popping up all over the place selling dodgy looking kits more suited to chav mobiles of the modern era and Saxos, Focuses and Corsas of the past


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

There's a huge selection of 'chav' parts for the Gtr there simply isn't for the porsche ... That's how I see it anyway.

I went to a meet with a friend in his 2012 gen2 PDK he was actually the only modified car there (map + exhaust) and all owners were disgusted he'd modified the car lol ...


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

'Chavs' as you call them are basically the max power brigade. Young car enthusiasts who buy cars as a hobby rather than just a means of transport.
Jap cars rule when it comes to this and the GTR is top of the pile. As with subarus,evos etc they are massively tuneable with an unlimited supply of aftermarket parts for all areas.

Porsches and the like dont have anywhere as much scope for 'playing with' and therefore dont have anywhere near the same appeal to chavs.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I've seen plenty of Porsches with daft kits on. Bentley Continentals seem to be getting the treatment well. The biggest culprits are Range Rovers. Loads and loads of daft kits on them


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

I wonder if chavs appreciate that the plural of GT-R is GT-Rs (note the complete lack of the possessive apostrophe)?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> I've seen plenty of Porsches with daft kits on. Bentley Continentals seem to be getting the treatment well. The biggest culprits are Range Rovers. Loads and loads of daft kits on them


Some of the Khan and Revere ones make me cringe. 

In answer to the OP, it's going to happen because the GT-R (R35) is THE "dream car" for a lot of people.
So if they can stretch, earn, borrow you are always going to get people overstretching themselves to have one, then personalise it in various ways to stand out and show their bling factor.
Got to get one over your mates...


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

CT17 said:


> Some of the Khan and Revere ones make me cringe.
> 
> In answer to the OP, it's going to happen because the GT-R (R35) is THE "dream car" for a lot of people.
> So if they can stretch, earn, borrow you are always going to get people overstretching themselves to have one, then personalise it in various ways to stand out and show their bling factor.
> Got to get one over your mates...


where does YELLOW fit in this


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

goRt said:


> where does YELLOW fit in this


Trying to be different when the Nissan choice of colours is pretty limited? :chuckle:


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

http://www.autoguide.com/gallery/gallery.php/d/108577-4/IMG_8974.JPG

I have the WALD rear diffuser.... (its a copy to be honest) but that would be the only part of that kit that I would buy. The rest of the WALD kit is way to CHAVTASTIC to me.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Check out some of these monstrosities ..
http://freewallpapersz.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Nissan-Gilden-GTR-R35-Modified-wallpaper.jpg

http://blackfhasioncenter.com/wp-co...san_gt_r_r35_redzilla-20131106-008-editor.jpg

http://blackfhasioncenter.com/wp-co...san_gt_r_r35_redzilla-20131106-003-editor.jpg

http://www.carbodykitstore.com/images/BaySpeed/CF8353BSE-2.jpg


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Them cars are bad ass!!!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

goRt said:


> I wonder if chavs appreciate that the plural of GT-R is GT-Rs (note the complete lack of the possessive apostrophe)?


I'm with you but it's a lost cause.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Why take a car that already looks amazing, spent Hours and hours in a wind tunnel to get the aero just right to then ruin it all by putting dickhead bumpers and plain ugly body kits?!?!? 

Sure lower it, change the wheels but leave the body alone..... unless said body parts are from Nissan. 

As said before on here, the Porsche has few mods to speak of and when you do find them they are Bloody expensive..... the 997 Turbo full system was around 4K, remaps are expensive for a gooden etc etc 

Jap motors will alwyas be mod-tastic cars sadly.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Caveman said:


> It saddens me to say it, but although we are still talking about a minimum £30k plus car, with high insurance and running costs, an increasing number of cars are already joining the chav brigade, the same way that Scoobs and Evos did.
> 
> Question is, why??
> 
> ...


911 owners are just richer Chavs:









































To be fair I'm not sure that the rot doesn't run deeper. Even Porsche themselves are sailing close to the wind when they fit spoilers like this:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Stealth69 said:


> Why take a car that already looks amazing, spent Hours and hours in a wind tunnel to get the aero just right to then ruin it all by putting dickhead bumpers and plain ugly body kits?!?!?
> 
> Sure lower it, change the wheels but leave the body alone..... unless said body parts are from Nissan.
> 
> ...


here, here, that is what I have been saying for years (at least 6!!!)

Don't **** with the aero !!!


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

In my argument regarding aero... As soon as power levels pass stock then aero needs attention. At 200+ my car felt like it was lifting really bad, once big wing was fitted it feels planted at high speeds.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Matt, that's all well and good but did you plant the front end at the same time. I learned that much from JCR. You shouldn't do the rear end without doing the front, front/rear balance is crucial, not just an individual downforce measurement.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

You need to inform Mr Nissan then as I beleive the car was tested to 200mph


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Nothing done to front yet Adam, quite fancy the revozport front splitter to balance aero...

Accept that but top speed standard is 190ish and it's almost impossible to get there in a standard car on anything less than a 2 mile runway lol... My car gets to 200+ the same way stock gets to 150-160 so just feels safer at those speeds. 

I actually had a recaro brown edition for a moment with stock spoiler haha


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

MattGTR750 said:


> In my argument regarding aero... As soon as power levels pass stock then aero needs attention. At 200+ my car felt like it was lifting really bad, once big wing was fitted it feels planted at high speeds.


A big wing that has never even seen the wind tunnel and just because someone who copies a design and gets them made in China you think it will give you F1 levels of downforce? :chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Steve said:


> here, here, that is what I have been saying for years (at least 6!!!)
> 
> Don't **** with the aero !!!


Agree with you 100% some of the body kits used on tuners cars I would not be surprised if it actually has a detrimental affect on aero and makes things worse. 

The only person I know of who knows what he is doing in terms of Aero kits is Johny from JCR, he has actually designed the wings and aero kits probably through CFD and then gone to the wind tunnel to test. You don't get that with your copy cat aero company.

Oh black carbon bonnets unpainted is also chav!


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

FRRACER said:


> A big wing that has never even seen the wind tunnel and just because someone who copies a design and gets them made in China you think it will give you F1 levels of downforce? :chuckle:


Where did I say f1 levels of downforce?:lamer: I'm talking a noticeable difference between stock. The wing I'm using has extensive testing in wind tunnels and on track so that's good enough for me.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Cris said:


> To be fair I'm not sure that the rot doesn't run deeper. Even Porsche themselves are sailing close to the wind when they fit spoilers like this:


Purely functional, and what a car

Someone that would question the GTR RS 4.0 in any way shape or form is a massive gimp.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Don't think they were CFD designed but their effectiveness was wind tunnel tested and that is what matters.

I hate black carbon bonnets but then I think wraps are also chav.

Sorry Richard.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

To be fair, making your car look shit at the expense of performance has turned into an art form over the years. When I passed my test, the most popular mods were on 1.6 litre Ford Capris, that had:

Jacked up rear end - ladder bar links on leaf springs.
Side pipes - dummy on the other side to make people think you had a 3.0 litre.
Cherry Bomb silencers if you didn't want side pipes.
Massive Wolfrace slot mags on the rear with skinny ones at the front.
A red light over the diff.
Furry dice hanging from the rear view mirror.
Fur covered dash.
Ten foot tall CB radio 'twig'.
Personalised sun visors - Kev and Stacey.
Big tunnel ram bonnet scoops.
A plastic louvre thing that fitted over the rear window.

So, there you have it, chavtastic behaviour is not a new thing and continues to provide entertainment for those of us preferring to fly under the radar.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Don't think they were CFD designed but their effectiveness was wind tunnel tested and that is what matters.
> 
> I hate black carbon bonnets but then I think wraps are also chav.
> 
> Sorry Richard.


I'm not a huge fan of wraps but I am considering it because I've had enough of spending 2 - 3 hours cleaning the car... (OCD) and I will never take it to the local car wash as they don't clean it properly and scratch the crap out of it.
Also the only company I have seen that impresses me when it comes to wrapping a car is Pwpro.... seems like they take their time and do it properly.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

There is a plus side to these chavvy cars.... we can all have a good giggle


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Donbona said:


> There is a plus side to these chavvy cars.... we can all have a good giggle


Indeed.

Waka waka waka


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Don't think they were CFD designed but their effectiveness was wind tunnel tested and that is what matters.
> 
> I hate black carbon bonnets but then I think wraps are also chav.
> 
> *Sorry Richard*.


I don't own it any more, the new owner is called Matt. :thumbsup:
So you don't need to apologise to me.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Waka waka waka


You consider this Chavvy?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

It looks like something you'd do to a Saxo with a rattle can for a laugh.

The "GT" on the GTR badge looks like the halfords initials to can buy that people stick to the back of their cars next to the Christian fish

Spray the intakes black then the whole ensemble together makes it look like a retarded fire ant 

Sorry.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

lol, that is most definitely _'chavvy'_, you'll have a field day with mine FLYNN, at least it has had a full respray though.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> It looks like something you'd do to a Saxo with a rattle can for a laugh.
> 
> The "GT" on the GTR badge looks like the halfords initials to can buy that people stick to the back of their cars next to the Christian fish
> 
> ...


Its cool.... everyone has different tastes...
Just to clarify they GTR badge was bought from the GTROC online shop.
And the rest of it was painted by a body shop.

Oh and to make you laugh... the intakes are now black. :chuckle:
I like fire ants


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Lol all this modding for power you will never use (but you can brag to your mates down the pub its got a billion horsepower) putting big brake kits on that never get hot enough to justify, yet I'm a chav because I have a wrap?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

matthewk said:


> I'm a chav because I have a wrap?


Yes, you are.

Being a chav is an image. Modding for power can be done completely discretely and tastefully. Wrapping can't. ergo you are a chav, or at the very least have chav taste.


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

I have aeromotions front & rear on my car, wind tunnel tested and CFD modelled. The car feels stable at speed but I do wonder if the front bumper mounts can withstand the added aero from the front splitter. 

R.Splitter // GT-R - aeromotions


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

FLYNN said:


> Purely functional, and what a car
> 
> Someone that would question the GTR RS 4.0 in any way shape or form is a massive gimp.


Calm down petal, no need to get precious.

I maintain that that wing if fitted to anther car would be labelled Chav. Porsche do have form for this sort of thing though. Some of the script/stripe decals they use are horrid.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Cris said:


> Calm down petal, no need to get precious.
> 
> I maintain that that wing if fitted to anther car would be labelled Chav.



You cant maintain something you havent said already.

You said porsche fitted, not fitted to another car



Cris said:


> * Even Porsche themselves are sailing close to the wind when they fit spoilers like this*


Therefore Ill maintain the the gimp comment


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

So is this considered chavvy FLYNN? http://www.speedhunters.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Nismo-GTR-11-1200x800.jpg


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Donbona said:


> So is this considered chavvy FLYNN? http://www.speedhunters.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Nismo-GTR-11-1200x800.jpg


That is a stock Nismo GTR engine cover. I think it looks like how Nissan meant it to look.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> That is a stock Nismo GTR engine cover. I think it looks like how Nissan meant it to look.


Ok let me put it another way.... If Nissan didn't do this to the Nismo and I painted mine that colour combo would you still consider it chavvy?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ooooooooooooooh someone else carrying my mantle of stirring things up and with the VW Beetle LOL


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Donbona said:


> You consider this Chavvy?


No cos you can't see it when the bonnet is shut :chuckle:


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Steve said:


> No cos you can't see it when the bonnet is shut :chuckle:


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Steve said:


> Ooooooooooooooh someone else carrying my mantle of stirring things up and with the VW Beetle LOL


Eh, people get bored I guess.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Donbona said:


> Ok let me put it another way.... If Nissan didn't do this to the Nismo and I painted mine that colour combo would you still consider it chavvy?


If you just did the engine cover without the nismo badge, then yes, I think it looks understated and quite nice. I think youve done a bit over board with the rest.

Its only my opinion. If you like it, that all that matters. Might look alot better in person, as alot of these things do.

I hacked the the crap out of a new Ducati Diavel exhaust and rear hugger a few years ago. Some people slated it, some people liked it. I liked it, and didn't care what others thought. Thinking back though, it was a bit shit


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> If you just did the engine cover without the nismo badge, then yes, I think it looks understated and quite nice. I think youve done a bit over board with the rest.
> 
> Its only my opinion. If you like it, that all that matters. Might look alot better in person, as alot of these things do.
> 
> I hacked the the crap out of a new Ducati Diavel exhaust and rear hugger a few years ago. Some people slated it, some people liked it. I liked it, and didn't care what others thought. Thinking back though, it was a bit shit


Lol... no problems, don't think I was taking offence. Just wanted to see what lines you were thinking on.
I just wanted to brighten up the engine bay a little as the outside of my car is pretty much black all over.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, I know I should but I just can't resist - more fuel to the fire.

"Chavving" a car is in my mind adding shit mods, squashing the car into the ground or "slamming" is just plain f'in stupid as is "jacking" the car up. Then there are the Stttuuppppppiiiiiiiiidddddd so called ICE systems - just plain old Why ?? Cars are meant to be driven, your arm chair is the place to watch your favourite film etc 

As for skirts - they are for lifting, bumpers - they are for fondling


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Steve said:


> As for skirts - they are for lifting,


In your case, this should be shirts


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have some friends who love the vag/dub scene ... Air rides, Bentley wheels, OCD clean car and never ever drive the car fast just park it up and look at it! 

That's just sh1t IMO lol


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

splking said:


> I have aeromotions front & rear on my car, wind tunnel tested and CFD modelled. The car feels stable at speed but I do wonder if the front bumper mounts can withstand the added aero from the front splitter.
> 
> R.Splitter // GT-R - aeromotions


That is the difference between a properly created and designed aero part and cheap knock offs from China that people seem to be too happy bolting on to their cars yet they slate Rota wheels!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

FLYNN said:


> You cant maintain something you havent said already.
> 
> You said porsche fitted, not fitted to another car
> 
> Therefore Ill maintain the the gimp comment


I've clearly confused you. No bother, it happens to the best of us.

Sailing close to the wind is an expression which implies that an action is dangerous. It does not however suggest that that danger is realised. Now implicit in that statement is that the disaster could have happened and in this case it didn't but perhaps could have done in other hands. So let's apply this to my statement about Porsche fitting a wing which was almost a disaster. In the hands of others it would have been.

Now that's all cleared up the burning question remains - how did you know about my gimp suit?


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Just found this.... :runaway:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KF1EuZylY04


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Donbona said:


> So is this considered chavvy FLYNN? http://www.speedhunters.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Nismo-GTR-11-1200x800.jpg


Not Chav, looks genuine Nismo


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Steve said:


> LOL, I know I should but I just can't resist - more fuel to the fire.
> 
> "Chavving" a car is in my mind adding shit mods, squashing the car into the ground or "slamming" is just plain f'in stupid as is "jacking" the car up. Then there are the Stttuuppppppiiiiiiiiidddddd so called ICE systems - just plain old Why ?? Cars are meant to be driven, your arm chair is the place to watch your favourite film etc
> 
> As for skirts - they are for lifting, bumpers - they are for fondling


What do you think of fibreglass hideous front bumpers with big gaping holes?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2004)

I am with the anti body kit brigade... you tend to find the cars which have body kits look okay to some people for a while but a few years down the line they look rubbish to everyone. The same when people were fitting thunder saloon body kits to their Sierra Cosworth's :runaway: not good when they first did it but a few years down the line you couldn't give them away. On the wrapping front I have no issues as long as its a standard...ish colour  I had mine wrapped in red due to the stone chips :chuckle:

I run carbon panels on my rally car..... but i had them painted the same colour as the rest of the car


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

I just find it all very sad and downright depressing. The image of the GTR, which is arguably one of the automotive technical marvels of recent years, and was held at lofty heights for a while by the motoring press, is being slowly diluted by these tasteless fools, to the point where I'm not so proud to say I own one.

There should be a good taste test before you can get your hands on one!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Jesus you lot are worse than the audi owners....


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Some people will never have class and no amount of money will change that even though chavs these days are not always confined to benefits and council estates and are climbing up the wealth ladder.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

FLYNN said:


> In your case, this should be shirts


How do you know ? Next !!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

FRRACER said:


> What do you think of fibreglass hideous front bumpers with big gaping holes?


Dunno never seen one !!! :bowdown1:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Simonh said:


> Jesus you lot are worse than the audi owners....


LOL, some of the more unfortunate ones might be :flame::flame::flame::runaway:


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Just gone through this from start to finish and the same old are still crowing from the roof tops.

WTF is the point of this thread? Everyone has different tastes thank god, it's their choice, their car! 

Yeah some stuff may not suit personal taste and some dare to be different which is far removed from the eye of the beholder.

Who cares we all love the cars.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Buzby said:


> Who cares we all love the cars.


As long as they don't look shit!

I don't think it's that serious though and anyone can start a thread on here about what they like, within reason.


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Hmmm, not sure if u read my original post thoroughly then...

The point is, many semi exotic cars of similar value to the GTR, seem to escape the awful tasteless modding that the GTR is increasingly having to endure.

So the point of the thread is simple. I am asking what it is about the GTR that attracts these types of owners? And why are cars like 911s, Astons etc, generally exempt from this nasty, tasteless, cheap ass, chavtastic behaviour?

Any clearer?

Mart.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Caveman said:


> Hmmm, not sure if u read my original post thoroughly then...
> 
> The point is, many semi exotic cars of similar value to the GTR, seem to escape the awful tasteless modding that the GTR is increasingly having to endure.
> 
> ...


You could apply the rule to any situation though. It's like people who have knock off Louis Vuitton bags or the solitary council house with stone cladding rather than pebbledash. It's something trying to pass itself off as something that it's not. As long as it doesn't directly affect you, how much does it really matter?

I could understand it better if you were struggling to sell your car as it had such a chavvy image but I don't think it's manifested itself that deeply just yet.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Buzby said:


> Just gone through this from start to finish and the same old are still crowing from the roof tops.
> 
> WTF is the point of this thread? Everyone has different tastes thank god, it's their choice, their car!
> 
> ...


It's called "friendly" banter, but a bit like the Americans friendly fire !!!!:flame::flame::flame::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> You could apply the rule to any situation though. It's like people who have knock off Louis Vuitton bags or the solitary council house with stone cladding rather than pebbledash. It's something trying to pass itself off as something that it's not. As long as it doesn't directly affect you, how much does it really matter?
> 
> I could understand it better if you were struggling to sell your car as it had such a chavvy image but I don't think it's manifested itself that deeply just yet.


Sorry fella, you completely lost me there with that analogy?? The only question is, why do these morons inflict their hideous taste on the GTR, whilst other similarly priced exotic cars remain unscathed??

What have council houses and fakes got to do with it!??


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Caveman said:


> What have council houses and fakes got to do with it!??


Look up the definition of 'chav' and it may point you in the direction I'm coming from.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Steve said:


> Dunno never seen one !!! :bowdown1:


:chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Personally I think the chav word gets thrown around too easilly and often isn't applicable.
A modified car isn't automatically chavvy.

It does often apply when done to a poor standard in a half arsed/cheap way.

But you don't see many GT-Rs done to that kind of standard.

People will be going on about chavvy £99 number plates next...


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

My definition of a chavved up GTR is one that has been modified, usually cosmetically, in a tasteless, garish and ostentatious way. That means chrome or stupidly painted wheels, garishly coloured wraps, massive spoilers, nasty bodykits, pisschhh dump valves, and unpainted carbon bonnets.

As Ad says, modding a car doesn't automatically mean it's chavvy. It can be done tastefully and discretely, without attracting undue attention or making the car into a white trash chariot...


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Have to agree with Caveman on this, i 'had' been tempted back into a MY12 but of late the amount of gerish looking GTR's have right put me off to the point of thinking if i bought one would it be the wrong move.

'pimped' is the word I would use instead of 'chav, With ghastly wraps, why feel the need to wrap them all the colours of the rainbow etc, the R35 GTR is menacing as standard to look at.
Im all for expressing yourself, behind closed door that is! I however feel the R35 is slowly getting to a level that people can 'go put 2-5k down as deposit, then finance the rest... for a year...


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Yeah I think you're right. Pimped or trashy are probably better descriptors!

I know it sounds shallow and pathetic, but after spending £70k on a car, I did expect to feel a certain degree of pride toward my steed, but the evolving image that the car is rapidly acquiring, has eroded that pride and joy of ownership somewhat.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Caveman said:


> I know it sounds shallow and pathetic, but after spending £70k on a car, I did expect to feel a certain degree of pride toward my steed, but the evolving image that the car is rapidly acquiring, has eroded that pride and joy of ownership somewhat.


Serious question now, do you feel that is the case with the majority of R35's or are they in the minority? 

I never gave a second thought as to what people did with their cars as I was happy with mine as it was. Nearly all of the other GT-R's I've seen have been standard looking or only have very subtle changes. Maybe it's just that the ones that shout 'look at me' are shown on here by 'look at me' kind of people?

My old car looks nothing like how it did when I owned it but the new owner is happy with what he's done and that's all that matters really, it's no longer mine. I do think the majority of people appreciate the look of a factory standard car over one that has been tinkered with though. I know I do.


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Best thing to do is, park it in the garage and slowly look at all the great lines of the car 'sad i know' however, it is a beautiful car in my eyes, designed bang on. There is NO need to inflate the look of a all be it 'perfect' car.

That said, im all for huge brakes... they look the nuts!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

This is the point I tried to make a while back. My work colleague wanted to spend about 40k and wanted the best car he could get as he was trying to upgrade from an M3. I said why not a GTR? First thing that came to his mind was it's a chavs car. I was like wow but thinking about it more I knew he was right. Companies who promote wrapping and low class nasty body kits promote people to chav their GTRs and have a lot to answer for.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Caveman said:


> My definition of a chavved up GTR is one that has been modified, usually cosmetically, in a tasteless, garish and ostentatious way. That means chrome or stupidly painted wheels, garishly coloured wraps, massive spoilers, nasty bodykits, pisschhh dump valves, and unpainted carbon bonnets.
> 
> As Ad says, modding a car doesn't automatically mean it's chavvy. It can be done tastefully and discretely, without attracting undue attention or making the car into a white trash chariot...


Oui that's racist as I have seen many BLACK Chav cars !!!:chuckle:


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

^^ pardon the pun 'LMFAO'

Steve to funny!


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Agree, really is a shame, dont get me wrong the R35 IS a great look standard car, Unfortunately i can not see it getting any better.

Mind you, i sold the MY10 in August 2013, nearly a year on, and the market prices are V. Stable!

GTR tuning IMO, is like going into your favourite fast food take out... so easy... and we wonder why?





FRRACER said:


> This is the point I tried to make a while back. My work colleague wanted to spend about 40k and wanted the best car he could get as he was trying to upgrade from an M3. I said why not a GTR? First thing that came to his mind was it's a chavs car. I was like wow but thinking about it more I knew he was right. Companies who promote wrapping and low class nasty body kits promote people to chav their GTRs and have a lot to answer for.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

what a funny thread.... I've had my chav gtr for 6 months, and havent seen another on the road whilst driving 300 miles per week, only time i have seen them is whilst getting the chav gtr tweaked at the tuners, getting my whale-tail spoiler fitted, and under car neons.... I like it tho..


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

FRRACER said:


> :chuckle:


Ah you mean functional cooling ducts to the Brakes and gap for the inter cooler for a performance car and carbon bonnet cos the Top Secret GRP one fractured as the car is so stiff. 

Now I see where you are coming from BUT no silly side skirts, spats, arches and in fact the car goes out on the original 17 inch wheels when doing a Track day as that is what Nissan designed it to use LOL :bowdown1::runaway:


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah I might go for a Burberry wrap next and possibly ask halfords to do me a new exhaust :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Caveman said:


> Hmmm, not sure if u read my original post thoroughly then...
> 
> The point is, many semi exotic cars of similar value to the GTR, seem to escape the awful tasteless modding that the GTR is increasingly having to endure.
> 
> ...


I think it lies in the fact that the chav brigade are generally drawn to cheap fast Jap cars. And the GTR is king of the cheap fast Jap cars. Because of that, to some it would be the ultimate car to own. It is a shame but it is ultimately inevitable.

Personally, I think BOV's that go wooooosssshhhh are the chaviest thing, followed closely by pop and bangs.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

It ain't just us japs that are chavvy look what this Arab done to his Maserati lol


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

MattGTR750 said:


> Yeah I might go for a Burberry wrap next and possibly ask halfords to do me a new exhaust :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


You could just wrap the bonnet in Burberry checked colours?


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

FRRACER said:


> You could just wrap the bonnet in Burberry checked colours?


It's a tough choice! It's either Burberry or the sticker bomb maybe even the velvet wrap... Can't decide! Might go down job centre to get some inspiration haha


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

This thread is useless! The Gtr isn't even in the top 10 chav cars!!!!

The British Top 10 Chav-tastic Cars

Hahha jokes aside..... The majority of r35 owners are 'grown up' and 'sensible' I think when I'm older id prefer a stock looking car as well! Until then, give me pops, bangs, wraps, wooshhhh noises and anything else chavvy


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MattGTR750 said:


> It's a tough choice! It's either Burberry or the sticker bomb maybe even the velvet wrap... Can't decide! Might go down job centre to get some inspiration haha


Stickerbomb is the way to go for sure. :chuckle:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Just my 2 pence worth but...........

All Jap cars go through this to a degree. A tuning culture soon gets mistaken for the "fast and furious" style aftermarket. 

Personally i dont see a factory painted GTR as a chav car. However once it has a stupid sticker covering every pannel, sorry i mean a wrap, comparred to a Porsche or Aston, it is.

I dont just think this of GTR's, i have seen Lambo's, Porsche's all with said stupid stickers, sorry wraps, and they all look sh1t. These are few and far between though. 

At the end of the day, its about you and your car, if your happy then dont worry about a label that may be associated with it, by relatively few.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

The thing with the GT-R is its not exactly photogenic (although in person its got lots of presence), so there are always those who think they can improve the car in that department. 

The other thing is we get bored and feel the need to tinker about. Thoughts like 'It's a great car...all it needs is.....to make it perfect'

For me the interior needed a bit of work, exhaust note was lacking, the audio system was pants, brakes needed better pads, ride was very hard even in comfort.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh stop it !!!!

Give me the bucket Chuck Chuck Chuck


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

This thread is pathetic. The amount of references to money and class is a joke. I know for a fact that there are 32 / 33 owners on this forum who live in 800k houses and 35 owners who live in 250k flats. 

Some people need to get over themselves, you own a Nissan, if you can't deal with it, sell it and buy a Porsche 911 and eat my exhaust fumes.

I have said it before and I will say it again, the repeated use of the word chav on this forum is damaging the resale value of our cars. STOP IT!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

GTR Cook said:


> Just my 2 pence worth but...........
> 
> All Jap cars go through this to a degree. A tuning culture soon gets mistaken for the "fast and furious" style aftermarket.
> 
> ...


does this look shit?










or this










this one?


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

yes they do maybe not the blue one. In Miami they could work but not in rainy gray uk.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

To me, compared to how they would have looked before, yes!

But i am sure there are people who dont like my car.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

New Reg said:


> I think it lies in the fact that the chav brigade are generally drawn to cheap fast Jap cars. And the GTR is king of the cheap fast Jap cars. Because of that, to some it would be the ultimate car to own. It is a shame but it is ultimately inevitable.
> 
> Personally, I think BOV's that go wooooosssshhhh are the chaviest thing, followed closely by pop and bangs.


You are going to have to excuse me then... before I bought my GTR I always had normally aspirated cars. This is my first turbo so the sound of woooooooosssssshhhhhh sounds good to me. I guess its a case of want what you don't have. :flame:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

GTR Cook said:


> But i am sure there are people who dont like my car.


I do. It's very nice.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

CT17 said:


> I do. It's very nice.


Thank you, i appreciate it.

Your new 35 looks awesome, and as for the 32 :bowdown1:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

GTR Cook said:


> Thank you, i appreciate it.
> 
> Your new 35 looks awesome, and as for the 32 :bowdown1:


I've sold the 35 (again) and just kept the R32. It's more "fun".


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

CT17 said:


> I've sold the 35 (again) and just kept the R32. It's more "fun".


God, i am behind these days!

Good man :bowdown1:


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

This is so true, or they live with parents... 



Natbrat300 said:


> This thread is pathetic. The amount of references to money and class is a joke. I know for a fact that there are 32 / 33 owners on this forum who live in 800k houses and 35 owners who live in 250k flats.
> 
> Some people need to get over themselves, you own a Nissan, if you can't deal with it, sell it and buy a Porsche 911 and eat my exhaust fumes.
> 
> I have said it before and I will say it again, the repeated use of the word chav on this forum is damaging the resale value of our cars. STOP IT!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

GTR Cook said:


> To me, compared to how they would have looked before, yes!
> 
> But i am sure there are people who dont like my car.


The BMW looked that way comming out of the factory (okay actually the wrap that the factory put on was shit but you get my point)

For me the "chav-ness" of a thing comes from doing it badly or cheaply like using knock off replica bodykits, or having a really out of place wrap/respray that doesn't suit the lines of a car, using fake carbon etc.

I think that factory cars can almost always be improved upon and that individuality is a good thing.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Natbrat300 said:


> I have said it before and I will say it again, the repeated use of the word chav on this forum is damaging the resale value of our cars. STOP IT!


No its isnt.....

What a ridiculous thing to say.

In fact of all the things said on this forum, this is one of the stupidest comments Ive read. 

When I come to sell my GTR and buy, for instance, a MP4 12c, Ill go on the McLaren forum and keep saying chav this, and chav that. Im sure that will drive the prices down, and Ill get myself a bargain. 

Jesus!

What is it with people on this forum


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

FLYNN said:


> What is it with people on this forum


Hi Flynn - let me introduce you to kettle here...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Natbrat300 said:


> The amount of references to money and class is a joke


No amount of money can ever buy you class though. That's the issue as I see it and it's part of the origins of chavness.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Simonh said:


> Hi Flynn - let me introduce you to kettle here...


That doesn't even work. The idiom, "pot calling the kettle black", doesn't involve me meeting kettle.

The person accusing is understood to share some quality with the target of their accusation. The pot is mocking the kettle for being a little black when the pot itself is covered in black.

At no point did you assume me to the position of the pot, or indeed the pot or myself was black.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Simonh said:


> For me the "chav-ness" of a thing comes from doing it badly or cheaply like using knock off replica bodykits, or having a really out of place wrap/respray that doesn't suit the lines of a car, using fake carbon etc.
> 
> .


In my opinion the majority of wraps look out of place, therefore a little chav. Fine for race/track cars but not on a road car, in my opinion.

Its not meant to offend anyone, as i said before, if your happy then dont worry what others think.

To me a standard GTR looks spot on, but thats just me.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Check out my chavtastic project, you'll love it, painted in none standard Ferrari Red topped off with a chavvy Japanese body kit.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/271601-project-gossamer.html#post2873129


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

robsm said:


> Check out my chavtastic project, you'll love it, painted in none standard Ferrari Red topped off with a chavvy Japanese body kit.
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/271601-project-gossamer.html#post2873129


All this naming their car business doesn't half make me cringe.

What kit is it?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Incredible thread, crazy how some members' enjoyment of GTR ownership is detracted because other people choose to enjoy their GTR experience in a different way! It's ok to be different, it's ok to agree to disagree, but calling it "chavvy" is 9/10 just exhibiting ignorance!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

alloy said:


> Incredible thread, crazy how some members' enjoyment of GTR ownership is detracted because other people choose to enjoy their GTR experience in a different way! It's ok to be different, it's ok to agree to disagree, but calling it "chavvy" is 9/10 just exhibiting ignorance!


..........says the person with the purple GTR


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

FLYNN said:


> All this naming their car business doesn't half make me cringe.
> 
> What kit is it?


What does it matter, it'll only make you cry in self pity that its ruining your GTR ownership experience.

:chuckle:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

alloy said:


> Incredible thread, crazy how some members' enjoyment of GTR ownership is detracted because other people choose to enjoy their GTR experience in a different way! It's ok to be different, it's ok to agree to disagree, but calling it "chavvy" is 9/10 just exhibiting ignorance!


What I thought as well lol


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

FLYNN said:


> That doesn't even work. The idiom, "pot calling the kettle black", doesn't involve me meeting kettle.
> 
> The person accusing is understood to share some quality with the target of their accusation. The pot is mocking the kettle for being a little black when the pot itself is covered in black.
> 
> At no point did you assume me to the position of the pot, or indeed the pot or myself was black.


I apologise, the fault is mine in expecting you to be able to understand the abstract manner in which I inferred the idiom. Let me break it down for you a little more clearly as you are so hard of thinking.

By introducing you to the kettle I inferred that you were the pot.

your complaint "what is it with people on this forum" was the inferred blackness

The irony was derived from you, someone that lots of people complain about/mock, compaining about/mocking other forum users.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Simonh said:


> I apologise, the fault is mine in expecting you to be able to understand the abstract manner in which I inferred the idiom. Let me break it down for you a little more clearly as you are so hard of thinking.
> 
> By introducing you to the kettle I inferred that you were the pot.
> 
> ...


You like the word "inferred", don't you. You used it three times in that paragraph. Try a Thesaurus if you are struggling with your vocabulary 

Anyhoo....It still doesn't work. Its doesn't matter how you try and explain yourself. The fact that I wasn't mocking or complaining, just merely pointing out, that saying a car is a "chav" car on this forum will not devalue it. Not a penny.

Simonh, can I introduce you to this kettle. 

Its not black or anything, but it does think you're.....


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Simonh said:


> The BMW looked that way comming out of the factory (okay actually the wrap that the factory put on was shit but you get my point)
> 
> For me the "chav-ness" of a thing comes from doing it badly or cheaply like using knock off replica bodykits, or having a really out of place wrap/respray that doesn't suit the lines of a car, using fake carbon etc.
> 
> I think that factory cars can almost always be improved upon and that individuality is a good thing.


That is part of the problem and not wanting to name names but there are a few on this forum that sell fake replica kits and both skyline and R35 owners are falling over themselves to put such rubbish on their cars. And people continue to slate Rota wheels saying they are fakes blah blah when why the hell are people buying fake body kits based on Trust Nismo Abflug etc?


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

You are missing the point! Have you ever heard a saying 'Give a dog a bad name and it sticks'?

Two people have already stated that the association of the GTR with chavs is putting them off buying another 35. That is my point!



FLYNN said:


> No its isnt.....
> 
> What a ridiculous thing to say.
> 
> ...


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Mclaren owners already depreciating the car with their chavvy antics 

I thought revving your car so hard making flames and melting your bumper was a skyline thing 

The Supercar Kids – Flaming McLaren 12C Causes Bumper To Melt


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

FRRACER said:


> That is part of the problem and not wanting to name names but there are a few on this forum that sell fake replica kits and both skyline and R35 owners are falling over themselves to put such rubbish on their cars. And people continue to slate Rota wheels saying they are fakes blah blah when why the hell are people buying fake body kits based on Trust Nismo Abflug etc?


Well said opcorn:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

FLYNN said:


> You like the word "inferred", don't you. You used it three times in that paragraph. Try a Thesaurus if you are struggling with your vocabulary
> 
> Anyhoo....It still doesn't work. Its doesn't matter how you try and explain yourself. The fact that I wasn't mocking or complaining, just merely pointing out, that saying a car is a "chav" car on this forum will not devalue it. Not a penny.
> 
> ...


my vocabulary is fine, your understanding perhaps less so.... anyway carry on I am sure you can find a few more expletives to use.


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

I have to admit that I am perhaps a little at fault here. I know it's a little shallow and conceited to worry too much about the image that a car conveys, but although it wouldn't keep me out of a car, I would rather a car with no obvious negative connotations. I assumed that the GTR would be more neutral, as it's less well know by the layman, and hence has no image either way.

Perhaps it's all in my head. I've never asked anyone, so what do I know!??


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> All this naming their car business doesn't half make me cringe.
> 
> What kit is it?


Am I the only one that associates the word Gossamer with a prophylactic - shows age.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

I would say that - in the grand scheme of things - the GTR has a pretty good image. I have only ever had positive comments and feedback when driving mine. Certainly no one has ever implied that it is a chav car - something I used to get a bit of when I had the Evo. Porsche and BMW/Audi have a terrible image. The chap who details my GTR has a customer who drives a 458 and he gets quite a bit of negative reaction - he was once even spat at! I think the GTR has a lot less of a snob factor about it than German marks and Italian exotica and people perhaps assume (sometimes rightly) that you drive the car for the car and not to pose or sport a dick extension badge.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Simonh said:


> my vocabulary is fine, your understanding perhaps less so.... anyway carry on I am sure you can find a few more expletives to use.


I didn't call you anything. It was the kettle that _inferred_ you were a expletive.

I apologise, the fault is mine in expecting you to be able to understand the abstract manner in which I _inferred_the idiom.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Caveman said:


> I have to admit that I am perhaps a little at fault here. I know it's a little shallow and conceited to worry too much about the image that a car conveys, but although it wouldn't keep me out of a car, I would rather a car with no obvious negative connotations. I assumed that the GTR would be more neutral, as it's less well know by the layman, and hence has no image either way.
> 
> Perhaps it's all in my head. I've never asked anyone, so what do I know!??


You are right. I am making my R32 look bone stock apart from the wheels even getting rid of the shitty trust spats in hope that I do not attract and attention or to be classified as a chav. No stickers nothing at all. It's sad it has come to this but it was inevitable as prices came down even on Skyline models. That said I love the Skylines and would never not own one kind or another. I would have to be careful and keep mods under the bonnet and out of the way.

My view on wraps? The crazy colours ruins it and most will know it is usually wrapped. About not being able to buy class that is true you just need to look at footballers maybe they can afford good cars and dress in expensive clothing but their view on life and their etiquette would be linked to their up bringing.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

OldBob said:


> Am I the only one that associates the word Gossamer with a prophylactic - shows age.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

^ Intended for Dicks...:runaway:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

lol, not for chavs though.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

robsm said:


> lol, not for chavs though.


It's just an age thing Rob I'm sure no one else will make the association . 
Having now looked at the Gossamer character on the web, I get it. I love the colours and contrast from what we've seen so far too. :thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

OldBob said:


> It's just an age thing Rob I'm sure no one else will make the association .


Just as well he didn't call it BareBack or Rough Rider then, eh Bob?


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Steve said:


> How do you know ?



Everybody knows!! :thumbsup:

In all seriousness, the only thing gayer than Steve......is this thread :clap:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

just got me R35 Gee-Tee-Arrr back from the tuners at Halfords.. it looks proper gangster! you feel me? bruvva from another muvva... it used to look a right munter... Safe.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

FLYNN said:


> I didn't call you anything. It was the kettle that _inferred_ you were a expletive.
> 
> I apologise, the fault is mine in expecting you to be able to understand the abstract manner in which I _inferred_the idiom.


Keep up old chap, I never said you called me a thing. Do you have difficulty reading as well as thinking?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Cheers Max, love you too


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

Chronos said:


>


Call me Mr Chavington, but I really want one of these!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

What is happening with the forum these days...

Flynn I'll join you and telling the McLaren folk own chav cars, and then we'll get them cheap innit, I have £4k deposit which should seal the deal, I mean even if it's only for "just a year"


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Food for thought..... We are all Chavs.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

think this has helped me make up my mind about getting another one. Was looking at Adams for sale but will be holding out for a Mclaren then maybe jumping for the R36 when that comes out. 

The cool thing at that price point is once I've saved up I could have a MP4 for a year and then if i like could swop over for a little extra for a 458, etc

JapFreak786/Flynn you driven an MP4 yet?


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Don't blame you, if I was looking to by a GTR, after reading this thread, I would be having second thoughts aswell!



Impossible said:


> think this has helped me make up my mind about getting another one. Was looking at Adams for sale but will be holding out for a Mclaren then maybe jumping for the R36 when that comes out.
> 
> The cool thing at that price point is once I've saved up I could have a MP4 for a year and then if i like could swop over for a little extra for a 458, etc
> 
> JapFreak786/Flynn you driven an MP4 yet?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

The R36 will go the same way!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Natbrat300 said:


> Don't blame you, if I was looking to by a GTR, after reading this thread, I would be having second thoughts aswell!


You're hilarious. The GTR is not a chavs car FFS but it is owned by enthusiasts who like to modify and whose tastes are affected by films, japanese styling and growing up during the old Max power days.

We all like to be individual and we all like to put our own touches on a car. Just because one man likes a lairy wrap and a big kit does not make him a chav, it just makes him an enthusiast like you but with different tastes.

The only people who can throw stones in this greenhouse are those with totally standard cars or those modified exclusively for track use. Failing that it's just snobbery based upon what you feel is bad taste.


Suck it up or sell up

Mike


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> You're hilarious. The GTR is not a chavs car FFS but it is owned by enthusiasts who like to modify and whose tastes are affected by films, japanese styling and growing up during the old Max power days.
> 
> We all like to be individual and we all like to put our own touches on a car. Just because one man likes a lairy wrap and a big kit does not make him a chav, it just makes him an enthusiast like you but with different tastes.
> 
> ...


Here here :bowdown1:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Nonsense mook,

how can you say modified exclusively for track is an exception? What's magical about track use that it dictates a function that is considered allowable modding.

I agree with your sentiment but think you have the boundaries wrong.

I don't like any changes that alter the perception of the car.

Changing from a decent careful driver to a tosspot is included. If you drive like a moron on public roads you will be perceived as a scumbag - whether you are or not.

Changing the looks or noise, alters the visual or aural perception of the car. Do this and you and in the realms of potential chavdom.

Of course it can be done tastefully, but it's very easy to forego taste in the name of modification and individualisation.

I like a car to look and sound stock, no matter how modified it is underneath. I'm all about the q car.

Most chavs are the opposite.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Nonsense mook,
> 
> how can you say modified exclusively for track is an exception? What's magical about track use that it dictates a function that is considered allowable modding.
> 
> ...


YEAH SO THE LARGE PERCENTAGE OF YOU GUYS THAT WENT TEARING UP THE A40 AFTER THE ACE CAFE MEET ARE A BUNCH OF YOBO CHAVS! !!! 
Oh crap.. I went too :flame:


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Mike, if you read through my previous posts you will see that I am actually of the same opinion as you. I was just reiterating how damaging this thread is to the resale value of our cars! 



Mookistar said:


> You're hilarious. The GTR is not a chavs car FFS but it is owned by enthusiasts who like to modify and whose tastes are affected by films, japanese styling and growing up during the old Max power days.
> 
> We all like to be individual and we all like to put our own touches on a car. Just because one man likes a lairy wrap and a big kit does not make him a chav, it just makes him an enthusiast like you but with different tastes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> Nonsense mook,
> 
> how can you say modified exclusively for track is an exception? What's magical about track use that it dictates a function that is considered allowable modding.
> 
> ...


No, you think because your mods are tasteful, they are acceptable. But that's your taste. Drive like a twat in any car you'll get labels but the facts you've modified your car for road use makes you no different to any other enthusiast. Some people prefer looks over performance, some performance over looks and some both.

Take my car for example. It has aftermarket bodykit, wheels, brakes, and more. I'm not a chav but I certainly don't think someone with a DIFFERENT set of mods is one because i dislike his taste.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

just to be clear I'm not basing my whole decision on this. It just helped to tip the weighing scale.

When you put a massive kit on a car or what ever modification. It will be subject to interpretation and based on that some will make assumptions (some would think they are making an educated guess) on that persons way of thinking. Some may call this being judgmental and some may call it prejudice.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Disagree,

Chav is an image, a label for people who display certain behaviors and tastes.

You can generalise and define it but of course the envelope wouldn't be 100%.

There are plenty of modifications that don't fall into the chav category.

IMHO mine do not because they are invisible.

Yours by the sound of it most certainly are visible, the degree of chavness would depend on how lairy they are.

Driving like a tosser does not make you a chav on its own, but many chavs do drive like tossers.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> Disagree,
> 
> Chav is an image, a label for people who display certain behaviors and tastes.
> 
> ...


But there is no quantifiable measure. You might think that a bright orange GTR is chav when everything else is stock, but you might think a GTR with a few aftermarket bits of Aero is ok.

It's in the eye of the beholder so I cannot see how the chav label can be applied.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Being a chav is not apparent to a chav.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Impossible said:


> Being a chav is not apparent to a chav.


clearly.:flame:


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Like Adam says, there is no official definition, just an accepted archetypal image of the tastes (or lack of) and behaviour that these types of people tend to display. There is obviously a degree of subjectivity about it, but any cosmetic or aural modifications which are overtly antisocial, showy or ostentatious, or that deviate significantly from the original styling of the car, one could define as trashy or chavvy.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

The entire chav label is nothing more than a blanket envelope for people's perceptions.

It cannot be defined, kind of like the supercar argument. Therefore it doesn't matter if I think orange wrap is chav and aero isn't.

It comes down to the average definition, and in the case, the modal average. It's what most people think that counts here, and all it takes it most people.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

An ancient chav legend tells the story of one special chav that will one day become self ware of his chavness. He will then spread across the internet and use robot like machines to destroy the humans. Some chav's believe this was made up by the rebels during the 2005 Burberry cap shortage revolution using the plot from the movie Terminator 3.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Is a chav someone that thinks they have improved their car with their own bad taste in aesthetic 'mods'?


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

The Oxford Dictionary defines "chav" as an informal British derogatory, meaning a young lower-class person who displays brash and loutish behaviour...


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

What's the definitive of a chav, considering the word means Council House And Violence. Nowt to do with how you present your car:flame:

Boy Racer on the other hand!!!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Neanderthal said:


> Is a chav someone that thinks they have improved their car with their own bad taste in aesthetic 'mods'?


No, chav is a state of mind. Even if they have not done anything chav. If they are thinking chav they are chav (cogito ergo sum). They simply have not come out of the chav closet yet.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe the forum needs a chav endorsement button? That way, we can rate peoples chavness (by their project threads) and, when they come to sell their car, prospective buyers will know what sort of seller they will be dealing with.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Maybe the forum needs a chav endorsement button? That way, we can rate peoples chavness (by their project threads) and, when they come to sell their car, prospective buyers will know what sort of seller they will be dealing with.


That would be fun.... You could also add a boring as **** button :chuckle:


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Donbona said:


> That would be fun.... You could also add a boring as **** button :chuckle:


Yes boring similar to what happened in this short movie based on a true story. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iy1rumvo9xc


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

minifreak said:


> What's the definitive of a chav, considering the word means Council House And Violence. Nowt to do with how you present your car:flame:
> 
> Boy Racer on the other hand!!!



Hmmm, consider the definition more carefully...

"...a young lower-class person who displays brash and loutish behaviour..."


Brash = loud bodykits, garish wraps, ostentatious paint jobs

Loutish = Loud exhausts, reckless driving, loud dump valves


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

GTROC trip

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys025bVWf-s


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Caveman said:


> Hmmm, consider the definition more carefully...
> 
> "...a young lower-class person who displays brash and loutish behaviour..."
> 
> ...


So is a lime green Murcialago, chav?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

All lamborghinis will appeal to the chav more than say a ferrari or aston. They are about garish image, the epitome of chavness.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

depends...if you bought it because you liked the colour or because you think you will be able to show off more, In the hope of impressing everyone. But in actual fact displaying an inferiority complex.


PS: I've had 3 coffee's today


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

haha John Miskin is a chav with his blue wrap and dump valves.



Impossible said:


> GTROC trip
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys025bVWf-s


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Agreed. Go down to Puerto Banus in Marbella, the epitomy of modern wealthy chavs.

Lots of very loud and brash supercars, driven by tatood, gold chain wearing chavs.

Money doeasn't buy you style...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I've not driven a 12C no but I have been out in a friends one. A long long way away from being able to afford one but they're fast and sound bloody amazing!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Just found this on barryboys

Barryboys.co.uk ? View topic - SFS 350gt gtr wannabee


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

And this, a particular favourite

Barryboys.co.uk ? View topic - WFS - Skyline R32 to R35 GT-R Conversion


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> And this, a particular favourite
> 
> Barryboys.co.uk ? View topic - WFS - Skyline R32 to R35 GT-R Conversion


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Impossible said:


> GTROC trip
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys025bVWf-s


The Blue R32 turned R34 looks wrong - Chav?


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Steve said:


> Cheers Max, love you too



What you did to me wasn't love. I've never been so degraded and humiliated in my whole life, I actually think it's illegal. Well, everywhere except Norfolk......:chuckle:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> So is a lime green Murcialago, chav?


:nervous:


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

I couldn't think of anything more chavvy than remote start. 




Adamantium said:


> Nonsense mook,
> 
> how can you say modified exclusively for track is an exception? What's magical about track use that it dictates a function that is considered allowable modding.
> 
> ...


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

lawsy said:


> I couldn't think of anything more chavvy than remote start.


How is remote start chavy ?

It is great for when you want to warm your car up without having to go out unlock your car and then leave your key's in it.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

and what about GAY time lights !!!!!


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Steve said:


> and what about GAY time lights !!!!!


That's a legal requirement and a standard part of the DBA and onwards cars!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Still gay !!! My eyes work perfecly well in daylight !!!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Steve said:


> Still gay !!! My eyes work perfecly well in daylight !!!


yeah but unfortunately not everyone elses do...... there are loads of morons on the road that seem incapable of seeing 1.5ton cars irrespective of speed or colour so the "gay Time" lights will help these planks see said vehicle.... hopefully!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, I do know what you mean and I try telling all the bloody bugs that die on my car "why didn't you see it - it was coming at you at ***mph and you just kept on going" !!!!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

lawsy said:


> I couldn't think of anything more chavvy than remote start.


If you have a car more track looking with functional GT wings and stickers etc, even though it may be done in a good way, it would look chav on the road according to the general public.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> You're hilarious. The GTR is not a chavs car FFS but it is owned by enthusiasts who like to modify and whose tastes are affected by films, japanese styling and growing up during the old Max power days.
> 
> We all like to be individual and we all like to put our own touches on a car. Just because one man likes a lairy wrap and a big kit does not make him a chav, it just makes him an enthusiast like you but with different tastes.
> 
> ...



well said mook this is one of the stupidest threads ive ever read tbh. 

snobbery is rife in this thread mook I totally agree, so because my last gtr had a carbon bonnet, spoiler and diffusers and a loud exhaust then I am a chav fpmsl.
some of the things that are listed here as "chavvy" are ridiculous as if that's the case then most owners on here are chavs lmao

The Oxford Dictionary defines "chav" as an informal British derogatory, meaning a young lower-class person who displays brash and loutish behaviour and wears real or imitation designer clothes.


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

Makes you wonder at times.


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Carbon wrap
Carbon effect dip
Wet laid carbon on top of plastic trim

All chav,


----------



## masrs (Jan 5, 2013)

Aftermarket alloys, chav? Aftermarket alloys in any darker colour variant = chav x10 multiplier bonus?!


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

masrs said:


> Aftermarket alloys, chav? Aftermarket alloys in any darker colour variant = chav x10 multiplier bonus?!


I agree. I fitted some, realised they were shit, so sold them.


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

God this forum is turning more into pistonheads every day that goes by


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

lawsy said:


> I agree. I fitted some, realised they were shit, so sold them.


Maybe you bought the wrong ones?


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Donbona said:


> Maybe you bought the wrong ones?


Bc forged 5 spokes I had. 
Instantly regretted buying them, looked like they belonged on a 90's Sierra cosworth, so sold them


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

holy moley! :banned:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

1 more


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

:flame:


lawsy said:


> Bc forged 5 spokes I had.
> Instantly regretted buying them, looked like they belonged on a 90's Sierra cosworth, so sold them


Like mine?


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

lawsy said:


> Bc forged 5 spokes I had.
> Instantly regretted buying them, looked like they belonged on a 90's Sierra cosworth, so sold them


So what made you buy them, did you see them on another car ???


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Donbona said:


> :flame:
> 
> Like mine?


I had wheels like that on my 90's radio control cars. HPI 5 spokes.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

FRRACER said:


> I had wheels like that on my 90's radio control cars. HPI 5 spokes.


Ah well I like them. . As most do that have seen them in person


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah there gorgeous wheels Taz!!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Nothing chav about them wheels mate.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

MattGTR750 said:


> Yeah there gorgeous wheels Taz!!


Cheers Matt... come down to Wembley next Saturday. . Jez is having a bbq.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

FRRACER said:


> Nothing chav about them wheels mate.


Cheers matey


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

don't see why everyones so bothered about other peoples cars don't they have better things to do in a day 

if it makes you happy go for it YOLO !!


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

pwpro said:


> don't see why everyones so bothered about other peoples cars don't they have better things to do in a day
> 
> if it makes you happy go for it YOLO !!


Im with you paul..what a thead CHAVed up.. Like its a new word.
Nothing better in life to do that troll the internet finding photos of other peoples cars.

If youve got that much spare time, Do something good charity wise,
this sort of SHITe ruins a good forum .
:GrowUp::GrowUp::GrowUp:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

goldgtr35 said:


> Im with you paul..what a thead CHAVed up.. Like its a new word.
> Nothing better in life to do that troll the internet finding photos of other peoples cars.
> 
> If youve got that much spare time, Do something good charity wise,
> ...


calm down Dear, Its only showing a few crazy looking GTR's.. all marques get the same treatment with crazy wraps/dips/paint jobs, its all personal choice... I was after a silver or blue chrome wrap not long ago, so what do I know eh! ha ha


----------



## a1whitey (Feb 7, 2014)

People keep tagging me in this video on facebook saying I should do mine like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UumHPorMEso

I die inside a little every time


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> ............. so what do I know eh!....



Fu*k all. You know absolutely f*ck all


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Fu*k all. You know absolutely f*ck all


Here we go, the resident troll is back, I shouldnt have replied, as thats just fed it! opcorn:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> I shouldnt have replied, as thats just fed it!


well done retard


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

FRRACER said:


> The Blue R32 turned R34 looks wrong - Chav?


Fuggles and Miskin chavs....now there is a concept.

I am too apparently but then, having considered it carefully, I am fine with that.

All the people who I have met who have wrapped, modified or made their cars louder are generally polite, decent, fine upstanding citizens who simply have a more outgoing personality. This, in itself, is not chav. While people might believe a wrap is 'chav', which is their inalienable right, I would think that chav is a set of actions or behaviours. Yes a 'chav' can drive like an idiot, the type of car, however, is inconsequential.

Why do GT-Rs seem to attract a certain type? In the same way as those of us who bought them in the first place. They represent an alternate choice to what we could have bought (TTRS, Boxster, 911, R8, 12C etc). The fact that other people, who see the same 'attraction' that we have but manifest it in a different way shouldn't be a surprise.

I suspect this will burn itself out and the next big thing will come along. The only reason we know about this is because a small select group video themselves (possibly not even owning the car in the first place).

Anyway am off to drive my chav car in the north of Scotland on amazing roads and scare the living hell out of the local sheep (insert suitable joke here).


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I actually got called a "chav" through my car window one day, when I was wearing jeans and a button up smart black shirt with brown shoes! The mrs was also in a tight brown leather jacket from River Island and River Island jeans to boot, while my son was in the back. It may just be because I look really young (12 years old) that my kind of face in this type of car will automatically shout chav. Or it could be because the person who did call me it was with his gf that day who happened to comment on how nice my vehicle was just before he decided to make the chav comment.

As you guys know I take thing to heart a little too much and it did hurt a little, considering I probably was a chav many years ago when I was 13-15 and was just a normal phase thing. So I know what a chav is, but c'mon brown shoes from Debenhams is not chav


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Please, keep this thread going. Once I leave Uni if this keeps up I should be able to skip the R32,3 or 4 I want and go straight to the R35


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I laugh at how snobby some people have made themselves to look in this thread, I knew there was a bit of snobbery here when I first joined, but this thread took it to another level.

You know those people, the ones who expect the door to be opened for them rather than be thankful for it.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Have not gone though all the thread but i don't think anyone is being snobby. 

I feel it's more like people are giving their opinion on what they think is distasteful. Opinions only seem welcome when they are flattering otherwise people will get defensive. 

difficult question, one I'm sure many will spend hours contemplating but what would you rather be called, a Chav or a Joey Essex. 

please email answers to [email protected]


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> Fuggles and Miskin chavs....now there is a concept.
> 
> I am too apparently but then, having considered it carefully, I am fine with that.
> 
> ...


Are you planning on scaring the sheep using your car's loud exhaust note or the usual way you do it, as I've heard it's illegal unless you get the sheep to consent first, in which case they wont be scared because they will be expecting it.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Impossible said:


> Are you planning on scaring the sheep using your car's loud exhaust note or the usual way you do it, as I've heard it's illegal unless you get the sheep to consent first, in which case they wont be scared because they will be expecting it.


Haha you have known me too long.....;-)


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Being a chav is ultimately an attitude more than anything. You can still be a chav and wear brown shoes, even if they are from Debenhams. I'm afraid that doesn't exempt you WTF?? LOL


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

deankenny said:


> I actually got called a "chav" through my car window one day, when I was wearing jeans and a button up smart black shirt with brown shoes! The mrs was also in a tight brown leather jacket from River Island and River Island jeans to boot, while my son was in the back. It may just be because I look really young (12 years old) that my kind of face in this type of car will automatically shout chav. Or it could be because the person who did call me it was with his gf that day who happened to comment on how nice my vehicle was just before he decided to make the chav comment.
> 
> As you guys know I take thing to heart a little too much and it did hurt a little, considering I probably was a chav many years ago when I was 13-15 and was just a normal phase thing. So I know what a chav is, but c'mon brown shoes from Debenhams is not chav


I think if you are a chav you will always be a chav, look at football players they might have money but they are now rich chavs. Money cannot buy taste nor can it buy class.


----------



## <34RB26DETT (May 24, 2014)

Impossible said:


> difficult question, one I'm sure many will spend hours contemplating but what would you rather be called, a Chav or a Joey Essex.


I'm originally from Essex, cut my teeth driving around the one way system in Romford. But since Essex is considered by some as the origin of the moded scene in the UK I'm proud of that. That said, Mr Joey Essex hasn't done much for the public perception of the essex-boy (not that it was particularly good before). 
To be a chav is something much different. Always used in a derogatory way, suggesting someone or something is somehow inferior by their dress, their education, the car they drive or how they've modified it. Can't recall anyone ever using the term endearingly. So using it is being snobby. You're judging someone else as inferior. 
I'm happy being called an essex-boy (even have fluffy dice!) but I'd take offence at being called a chav.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FRRACER said:


> I think if you are a chav you will always be a chav, look at football players they might have money but they are now rich chavs. Money cannot buy taste nor can it buy class.


How so short minded and ignorant to label football players the same because of the ones we here about in the Media IE: Balotelli.

Alot of footballers out there own their own business and have money in other things sensible.

This is exactly my point made earlier, a truly snobbish comment to make, and ignorant.

Remember the papers are not going to tell you about the succesful vineyard that a certain footballer bought in France and turned into one of the best selling wines in Europe, no no no, mr Short minded here will read about the footballer that bought a Bentley and got it wrapped in camo. Brilliant, point proven.


----------



## Julesthecat (Feb 15, 2012)

deankenny said:


> How so short minded and ignorant to label football players the same because of the ones we here about in the Media IE: Balotelli.
> 
> Alot of footballers out there own their own business and have money in other things sensible.
> 
> ...


Short sighted or narrow minded ... But short-minded? I think you've invented a new one there. I like it though.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Yep, mix of the two  Glad you like it, onto wiki as we speak!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Just saw an R33 with horrible pink bodywork with what looked like zebra stripes and chrome wheels fly past don't know if it was a GTS or GTR. Amazes me how the owner would not be embarrassed to drive such a thing.


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Holy shit..... There is a serious amount of stuck up ******s posting here. Who the **** do some of you think you are. I'm really interested to know what gives you the right to label someone with a GTR a Chav. Come on, do tell.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

stixGTR said:


> Holy shit..... Who the **** do some of you think you are. Come on, do tell.


https://youtu.be/-YriinrRGug

Maybe they think they are some kind of superstar!?:chuckle:


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Kadir said:


> https://youtu.be/-YriinrRGug
> 
> Maybe they think they are some kind of superstar!?:chuckle:


:chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

stixGTR said:


> Kadir said:
> 
> 
> > https://youtu.be/-YriinrRGug
> ...


Sing along if you know the words.


----------



## GregorJP (Jul 4, 2013)

This is my favourite thread on this forum so far. I'm on my second GTR and please, let's be clear; it's 100% a chav car. In fact, several of my friends refer to it as "the chav Ferrari". Chavving the car up even further only adds to the moniker, but even the standard car is pretty prolo.

Let's face it:

- The interior looks like it comes from a modernised Datsun Sunny
- It's cheap as chips for what it is
- The Nissan brand couldn't be more working class and accessible
- It's noisy and brash
- It thumbs its nose at the establishment

If the car were a person, it would be drinking pints at the bar in the corner of a wine tasting event. An even more interesting thread would be "who on this forum went to private school?".


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

GregorJP said:


> This is my favourite thread on this forum so far. I'm on my second GTR and please, let's be clear; it's 100% a chav car. In fact, several of my friends refer to it as "the chav Ferrari". Chavving the car up even further only adds to the moniker, but even the standard car is pretty prolo.
> 
> Let's face it:
> 
> ...


One of the reasons I went back to an OEM spoiler on mine to make the car look factory again as people easily associate you as a boy racer or chav.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

GregorJP said:


> This is my favourite thread on this forum so far. I'm on my second GTR and please, let's be clear; it's 100% a chav car. In fact, several of my friends refer to it as "the chav Ferrari". Chavving the car up even further only adds to the moniker, but even the standard car is pretty prolo.
> 
> Let's face it:
> 
> ...


This post made me chuckle, it's true!

"Drinking pints at the bar in the corner of a wine tasting event" LOL.


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

FRRACER said:


> One of the reasons I went back to an OEM spoiler on mine to make the car look factory again as people easily associate you as a boy racer or chav.


Once you give a **** what other people think.....you've failed at life !!!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

GregorJP said:


> This is my favourite thread on this forum so far. I'm on my second GTR and please, let's be clear; it's 100% a chav car. In fact, several of my friends refer to it as "the chav Ferrari". Chavving the car up even further only adds to the moniker, but even the standard car is pretty prolo.
> 
> Let's face it:
> 
> ...





buzzysingh said:


> This post made me chuckle, it's true!
> 
> "Drinking pints at the bar in the corner of a wine tasting event" LOL.


Thread of the month!!! superb! :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: The underdog, that scares the BIG boys.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Theskycankill said:


> Once you give a **** what other people think.....you've failed at life !!!


Very true, but when you take a step back and look at your car and if it is following the chav way of doing things its time to make a change I think!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I bought it coz it's quick, and that's all. For a road car, it's the best. Nothing else comes close. I love it.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

FRRACER said:


>


Struth.

Why on earth would anyone put the front plate down there :/


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Change wheels on any skyline to something slightly bigger.. 17 or 18.. job done. They literally don't need touching beyond that imo.

But then ppl who turn a 34gtr into a z tune clone also win.

It's cool that ppl modify and chav em up. Not for me tho but my opinion is worth as much as a fb like

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loftybotswana (Jan 9, 2017)

[redacted] said:


> Struth.
> 
> Why on earth would anyone put the front plate down there :/


I'd take my car down the std clinic for a swab test on the bonnet if I caught those pigs on my bonnet


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Loftybotswana said:


> I'd take my car down the std clinic for a swab test on the bonnet if I caught those pigs on my bonnet


Lmfao!!


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Ghastly wrap = check
Massive spoiler = check
Varis carbon cheese grater bonnet = check
Varis carbon cheese grater wings = check
Carbon trinkets = check

Chavtastic.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

e8_pack said:


> Ghastly wrap = check
> 
> Massive spoiler = check
> 
> ...




Guess you'll say I'm a chav too? You seem pretty bitter. I personally think Chris Hill's GTR has been done tastefully to look rather loud and aggressive. There will always be haters who aren't happy for others!

Mine 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Loud and aggressive = chav

No hate here buddy, fill your boots. I can appreciate yours is a fast GTR, just looks balls out chav.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

The rear spoiler is an APR which means it was bought for functionality rather than form... its a tried and wind tunnel tested wing... very helpful for the guys that do a lot of track days.... same goes with the front canards. If these are bought solely for looks then its a waste of good money.


----------



## markharris87 (Mar 9, 2011)

e8_pack said:


> Loud and aggressive = chav
> 
> No hate here buddy, fill your boots. I can appreciate yours is a fast GTR, just looks balls out chav.


It's all up to the individual at the end of the day. Your opinion is exactly that, your opinion. You can make your car look exactly as you want and there shouldn't be labels thrown around based on how your car looks. While i would never extensively modify the externals of the cars i own now, it doesn't mean to say i don't appreciate others doing it if they put the effort in. No judgement.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

markharris87 said:


> there shouldn't be labels thrown around based on how your car looks.


Yes there bloody should! how would you label this below? :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

markharris87 said:


> It's all up to the individual at the end of the day. Your opinion is exactly that, your opinion. You can make your car look exactly as you want and there shouldn't be labels thrown around based on how your car looks. While i would never extensively modify the externals of the cars i own now, it doesn't mean to say i don't appreciate others doing it if they put the effort in. No judgement.


No one's judging him, we're just marveling at his poor taste and those like him. It doesn't make him a bad guy. But a max power neon green wrap sampled directly from my 80s school socks is ripe for a bit of water taking. 

There's a reason you don't extensively modify the externals of your car; because you think it looks pants.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Buzz, do you by any chance have a colour coded interior? Would be great to see it if so.. ***55357;***56835;


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

e8_pack said:


> Buzz, do you by any chance have a colour coded interior? Would be great to see it if so.. ***55357;***56835;


Yes he does..... even down to the clothes he wears when driving it, he's camouflaged against the interior as he is that embarrassed to drive that snot rocket


----------



## markharris87 (Mar 9, 2011)

Chronos said:


> Yes there bloody should! how would you label this below? :chuckle::chuckle:


Individual :thumbsup:


----------



## markharris87 (Mar 9, 2011)

e8_pack said:


> No one's judging him, we're just marveling at his poor taste and those like him. It doesn't make him a bad guy. But a max power neon green wrap sampled directly from my 80s school socks is ripe for a bit of water taking.
> 
> There's a reason you don't extensively modify the externals of your car; because you think it looks pants.


I'm actually a fan of the 'Kawasaki' green... I have 3 Kawasakis, so i'm obviously keen for it. Why haven't i done the same to mine? Because i prefer the white that my 33 is. If i had the money i'd probably try all sorts of wraps and styles but i can't afford it, so i stick with what i've got. Which may be a good thing as some of you seem to be easily offended by individuality


----------



## DAL3S (Sep 1, 2016)

Some of these cars yes are increasingly bright and loud but definitely enjoying the entourage of photos while at work. Time is flyingggggg. Keep them coming.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I love seeing different styles and wraps, may or may not like them, but can appreciate each one for the effort that's gone in to it.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

markharris87 said:


> Individual :thumbsup:


Haha they're awesome! Love the lower one, looks like it's on fire!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Can't abide the uniform use of the word Chav simply because a cars styling is not to your taste. It illustrates a very lazy understanding of car ownership, the Japanese scene and of what being individual is all about.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> Can't abide the uniform use of the word Chav simply because a cars styling is not to your taste. It illustrates a very lazy understanding of car ownership, the Japanese scene and of what being individual is all about.


We can use the word "special" if you like?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

e8_pack said:


> We can use the word "special" if you like?


Unique is a better fit.


----------



## grouse (May 11, 2014)

It would be a very boring world if we all liked the same thing!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

e8_pack said:


> We can use the word "special" if you like?


You can use either as they dont apply to the 2 cars you've picked out, how the f**k are they chav?? First person calls me or my car chav to my face will regret it. Id just love to know how any 1000hp plus GTR thats used as intended is classed as chav:ban::ban::ban::ban::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey:


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Chav and proud :smokin:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

G2GUV said:


> Chav and proud :smokin:


Dear god who lets you own cars? I assume you choose your car mods the same way you get dressed in the morning....... In pitch black and by feel alone


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Loved it at the NEC for Autosport when I overheard someone say that their mates and girlfriends that my car was spoiled by putting a Chavy spoiler on it!

Had great fun explaining that the rear wing on a car is not a spoiler it is in fact a wing and that a spoiler is an automotive aerodynamic device whose intended design function is to 'spoil' unfavourable air movement across a body of a vehicle in motion, usually described as turbulence or drag.

Also explained that it is one of only two UK based N-attack cars as supplied by the manufacturer and the aerofoil on the rear of the car and the wings were required to stick the car to the road / track!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Loved it at the NEC for Autosport when I overheard someone say that their mates and girlfriends that my car was spoiled by putting a Chavy spoiler on it!
> 
> Had great fun explaining that the rear wing on a car is not a spoiler it is in fact a wing and that a spoiler is an automotive aerodynamic device whose intended design function is to 'spoil' unfavourable air movement across a body of a vehicle in motion, usually described as turbulence or drag.
> 
> Also explained that it is one of only two UK based N-attack cars as supplied by the manufacturer and the aerofoil on the rear of the car and the wings were required to stick the car to the road / track!


Did they like the Burberry seat covers though ??


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Loved it at the NEC for Autosport when I overheard someone say that their mates and girlfriends that my car was spoiled by putting a Chavy spoiler on it!
> 
> Had great fun explaining that the rear wing on a car is not a spoiler it is in fact a wing and that a spoiler is an automotive aerodynamic device whose intended design function is to 'spoil' unfavourable air movement across a body of a vehicle in motion, usually described as turbulence or drag.
> 
> Also explained that it is one of only two UK based N-attack cars as supplied by the manufacturer and the aerofoil on the rear of the car and the wings were required to stick the car to the road / track!


haha!

picture not working BTW.


----------



## sanderr2 (Mar 4, 2008)

Chav is in the eye of the beholder...


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Loved it at the NEC for Autosport when I overheard someone say that their mates and girlfriends that my car was spoiled by putting a Chavy spoiler on it!
> 
> Had great fun explaining that the rear wing on a car is not a spoiler it is in fact a wing and that a spoiler is an automotive aerodynamic device whose intended design function is to 'spoil' unfavourable air movement across a body of a vehicle in motion, usually described as turbulence or drag.
> 
> Also explained that it is one of only two UK based N-attack cars as supplied by the manufacturer and the aerofoil on the rear of the car and the wings were required to stick the car to the road / track!


I had the same thing in my Mk4 TT Supra with the stock rear wing, a chinless posh couple were being quite loud saying who on earth would put a boy racer wing on a nice looking car like that, to which the answer of course was Toyota !!!!!! Oh is at a add on thing....................err NO, does it cost extra ..........................err No, Why does it need it.................... because over 150 mph it weaves across the road without it, at 170 its quite frightening............Oh, cue disappear into crowd looking silly.


----------



## DAL3S (Sep 1, 2016)

sanderr2 said:


> Chav is in the eye of the beholder...


Do you own a grey GTR by any chance sanderr?? Based in twick/teddington?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

DAL3S said:


> Do you own a grey GTR by any chance sanderr?? Based in twick/teddington?


Why have you seen it and thought it was Chavvy ?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Stealth69 said:


> Why have you seen it and thought it was Chavvy ?


Yes, it has a non stock air freshener.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

dudersvr said:


> Yes, it has a non stock air freshener.


Daaaaaaamn!!!! big no no


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Non stock air freshener is fine if you're***8203; over 1000hp.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

e8_pack said:


> Non stock air freshener is fine if you're***8203; over 1000hp.


lets see your GTR then.......


----------



## DAL3S (Sep 1, 2016)

Stealth69 said:


> Why have you seen it and thought it was Chavvy ?


Laughing my absolute head off at work no not at all. It was a normal clean one. I saw the adverts up a little while ago if it was the same car and looked at your avatar etc location is right beside moi! 

Deffo was not a chavvy one loooooooooooool.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Chronos said:


> lets see your GTR then.......


The air freshener?

I can't, I've sent it off for carbon dipping.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

e8_pack said:


> The air freshener?
> 
> I can't, I've sent it off for carbon dipping.


it's ok i found it on your profile


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Chronos said:


> it's ok i found it on your profile


I like that LOL God knows what will be made of mine if I get a wrap early next year its gonna be proper lairy


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Chronos said:


>


Remember that red chrome wrap you posted up last year, that was nice.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm going for something subtle, like below:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> Remember that red chrome wrap you posted up last year, that was nice.


Yes it is real nice
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/497313-nissan-gtr-r35-satin-chrome-red-2.html#post5152505






















































[/QUOTE]


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks alright that, but then the wrap is the only stand out feature. The lip and wing are quite subtle. He's retained the standard A pillars too.

If I was being really critical I'd say the wheels have the illusion of looking smaller? 10mm lower might be just right. Great pics though


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Yep, it looks amazing, I love it, watch this space haha, but I think the wheels need to be a shade or 2 lighter so you can actually see them.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> Yep, it looks amazing, I love it, watch this space haha, but I think the wheels need to be a shade or 2 lighter so you can actually see them.


It certainly does look ace!


----------

